# Not-so-smoker-thread aka Deep Fryer paint?



## krj (Jul 6, 2015)

So, I know this is the SMF forums, but after searching around on the web I couldn't come up with any good answers so here I am. My boss decided to build a monstorous 4 basket deep fryer. Seriously, this thing is going to take 40+ gallons of oil to fill...yea. The project came together pretty quick, and is nearly finished and ready to be tested, but we have no clue what to paint this sucker with. I immedietly assumed high temp paint would be fine for the exterior, similar to the treatment most smokers get. The issue is that I'm not entirely sure what to do about the interior. Obviously we can't have harmful materials interacting with our oil and food. I know there has to be something out there, considering every commercially bought fryer I've looked at is coated inside and out.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## marine6212 (Jul 6, 2015)

What about the enamel they put inside stoves? or a sprayed on ceramic coating?


----------



## billy goulart (Jun 9, 2016)

As far as I know, I only think SS (STAINLESS STEEL) would B an approved material that comes in contact with food items in a 350+ fryer......check your local Board OF Health to be safe.


----------



## weev (Jun 9, 2016)

The fry pots on all fryers bought are made out of stainless steel the out sides are painted steel  NO paint can be inside of the fry chamber


----------



## krj (Jun 10, 2016)

I'll have to take some pictures of the final fryer the next time I'm at the shop. It's been finished and used for several fish fries since probably a month after I posted this question. What I eventually did was call the nice folks at Cajun Fryer, we already had one of their fryers, which we modeled our design after. I don't want to give misinformation because there have been so many other projects built since then, but I believe with used high temp paint on all the exterior surfaces. However, I do know on all the interior the folks at Cajun Fryer said their product is basically oil seasoned, and that is what we did on ours.

She's been a good cooker so far, there have been some small tinkering done to it to try and make it more efficient at heating up. Basically adjusting how much airflow it's receiving. The only complaints I think any of us have with it is, it takes a ton of oil to fill it up, and a side note to the amount of air to fire needed it's kinda loud. I'll try and remember to take some picture of it if I make it out there tomorrow.


----------

